# Found another local TLF fan?



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Was just keeping tabs on mowers in my area and couldn't help but spot the TLF sticker!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

we are everywhere lol


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's awesome - almost at the level of @Ammodud2311 spotting a TLF sticker on a car in Bricktown last year. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ammodud2311 (Apr 11, 2017)

Always on the look out!!!


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

Y'all let me know if you know someone wanting to buy it. I'm moveable on the price. I had know clue how to price it so i figured I'd start there.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Switching to a different brand?


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

In the future. I just don't have the time to do another level this year and without more leveling I have to usually double cut. I am barely able to mow as I should let alone double cut every time lol


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@csbutler Didn't know you were a local! That's awesome. Didn't mean to call you out or anything. Just saw the sticker and thought it was cool.

What you planning on getting instead?

@Ware

I would get me some stickers, hats and other swag but I don't want to give away my secrets. Close friends and neighbors think i'm a god with knowing how to take care of my grass, but in reality it's just the great and knowledgeable people around here. If those same people visit here they will find out i'm just a fraud.


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

Lol it's all good. I'll probably finish this year out with the push at its lowest. I've been keeping an eye on the swardman reviews but if i can find a 1600 i might bite on it. We'll see


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@csbutler What would be any difference in the 1600 and the Jocobsen (other than width). They seem to be very comparable I thought (JD, Toro, Jocobsen). When i was looking people were like they are basically all interchangeable in features.


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

Width is my biggest complaint. Other than that it's a great mower. If I'm not going to be using it I'd just prefer to clear up space in the garage.

If I can get the wife on board I'll be looking into a swardman. I like the idea of being able to just change out cartridges instead of having another peice of equipment.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@csbutler My wife about at the end of her rope with me and lawn equipment. She about to have a come apart on me if I ask for something else.

The swordsman is nice but don't think i have that much spread across everything. Asking for that, even to replace what i got, would be the same as asking when I wanted a divorce.


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

Haha yeah this time last year I was getting strange looks from my wife. So far I haven't really spent money on anything but some fertilizer. My plan this year is just to maintain everything I accomplished last year.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

How much are you asking?

I'm in west Georgia just about and headed to Huntsville in 2 weeks....

Could drive my truck over possibly.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Glad to see our Family is growing!


----------

